# Living in Shanghai



## Joshmakesnoise (Aug 25, 2014)

Hey all, I'm new to the forum and would just like some views on my situation.

I am moving to Shanghai in November with my girlfriend, I have already secured a job in Shanghai and whilst we are there she will also find a job (she's Chinese). I've been speaking Chinese 2 years now through self study and have visited cities like Shenzhen, Guangzhou, Xiamen, Chengdu etc.

More cutting to the chase, my girlfriend wants to return to shanghai for opportunity of course and I aren't too keen on that idea. I feel that shanghai might not be for me, it's a very international city and I've always loved the Chinese culture and the history of the country. This is one of the main reasons I'm going to back to live there and also my girlfriend has to return as her visa ends in the UK soon.

Due to my interests I have a feeling that maybe shanghai is a little too international, I've had so many friends that have lived in shanghai for many years and always say the same thing "oh, we didn't need to speak Chinese because we always had people speaking English with us".

I speak Chinese and want to carry on my study of the culture and language but surely for me it feels that's going to be so different being in such an international city. Many people have said before that "ah, shanghai is the easy option when it comes to china.. So many foreigners" 

What is everyone's views on shanghai?

Ps, I hope I haven't offended anyone regarding shanghai. I know it's has some really good points to be made but for me I'm just feeling a little unsure.

Josh


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

I have worked and lived all over China for the last 20 years so I do know so many Chinese cities, I worked in Shaghai for 2 years and sadly did not like the place. My wife is Chinese and she did not like Shanghai either.

I am only two hours drive from Shanghai now, near Nanjing and I do not like this place either, will move to Chongqing in Sichuan next year, that is a wonderful city and not far from my wife's hometown.

The thing is you have to do what is best for both of you and not just one, so try the place and see if you can fit in, if not discuss this with your wife, at least you will have tried and she should respect that.


----------



## AndrewBly (Oct 2, 2014)

While it's true Shanghai is rather international, only a small part of it is. So many areas and neighborhoods are very Chinesy. There is a lot of old charm to some areas too, it's not all just modern world class city type stuff. I'd say anyone could be happy here, just stay on the Puxi side of things.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Lived there for 12 years and travelled extensive in china. Shanghai changed quite a lot to the negative unfortunately. If you like drinking & eating the you are in the right spot but looking at or their stuff the place is running down. Air pollution rapidly increasing, controls increasing hence not much real life left. If you would have asked me 2 years ago I would have been super positive. Seems things change.


----------



## asadsjanjua (Mar 21, 2013)

*Hi Eric! Need help on Similar Lines*



Eric in china said:


> I have worked and lived all over China for the last 20 years so I do know so many Chinese cities, I worked in Shaghai for 2 years and sadly did not like the place. My wife is Chinese and she did not like Shanghai either.
> 
> I am only two hours drive from Shanghai now, near Nanjing and I do not like this place either, will move to Chongqing in Sichuan next year, that is a wonderful city and not far from my wife's hometown.
> 
> The thing is you have to do what is best for both of you and not just one, so try the place and see if you can fit in, if not discuss this with your wife, at least you will have tried and she should respect that.


I need help so as to *find a Chinese city to be able to live and study Chinese* for one year. My priorities are: -
a.* Accessible locals* to learn Chinese language and culture
b. *Comparatively better climate* than Beijing i.e. Lesser harsh winter and less humid summer
c. Lesser pollution
Thanks!


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

asadsjanjua said:


> I need help so as to *find a Chinese city to be able to live and study Chinese* for one year. My priorities are: -
> a.* Accessible locals* to learn Chinese language and culture
> b. *Comparatively better climate* than Beijing i.e. Lesser harsh winter and less humid summer
> c. Lesser pollution
> Thanks!


You will not avoid the pollution and humidity at the same time. Problem is the further south you go the higher the humidity, but lower pollution. Then the further north you go the higher the pollution but lower humidity.

So I would advise Chengdu, the capital of Sichuan province but I hope you like spicey food.

The winter months are wet and cool but not harsh, however in the summer it is extremely hot. But the locals are very friendly. For most of the year I live in Chongqing also in Sichuan, but there is large pollution there due to it's geographic location near the river.


----------



## asadsjanjua (Mar 21, 2013)

Eric in china said:


> You will not avoid the pollution and humidity at the same time. Problem is the further south you go the higher the humidity, but lower pollution. Then the further north you go the higher the pollution but lower humidity.
> 
> So I would advise Chengdu, the capital of Sichuan province but I hope you like spicey food.
> 
> The winter months are wet and cool but not harsh, however in the summer it is extremely hot. But the locals are very friendly. For most of the year I live in Chongqing also in Sichuan, but there is large pollution there due to it's geographic location near the river.


Thank you so much for your reply!
Actually I love spicy food!
So Chengdu is better.
How about the* thick Sichuanese southern accent* they keep talking about? *Is it a plus or a minus for a new Chinese Language learner - in your opinion?*
Grateful for your time Eric!


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

asadsjanjua said:


> Thank you so much for your reply!
> Actually I love spicy food!
> So Chengdu is better.
> How about the* thick Sichuanese southern accent* they keep talking about? *Is it a plus or a minus for a new Chinese Language learner - in your opinion?*
> Grateful for your time Eric!


My wife speaks that language and I do not understand a word of it lol, but they all understand mandarin and will talk with you in the national language so no problem there. You will also find a lot of them will want to speak to you in English to practice their second language, especially students.

But if you do manage to learn some of their local language, they will love you to bits. And do remember no matter where you study people will talk in their local language on a daily basis, there are 54 languages here.


----------



## asadsjanjua (Mar 21, 2013)

So keeping in view severe climate, good natured people and pollution: Beijing 0 Chengdu 3
Thanks again!


----------

